# Meet-N-Greets???



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

With the up coming winter I am sure there will be meet n greets hopefully all over the state of michigan. Even though I don't always have stuff to talk about, I always fine time in my busy week to get togather with buddies and here stories. I know everyone has obligations with family or sports team, ect. So here is a poll that can help plan more meet n greets and when more people will be available. I am going to put each day in the week because you never know. As fas as this goes, when is the next meet n greet for the south eastern side. Seems like the 1rst of the month is rolling around.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I would have to say a weekday just because, Im usally on a river during the weekend. But during the week might not be good either seeing how Im from Mid-Mich, there will be travel time and I start work at 5:30 am so a late night is no good either! But if we started them early say around 6 or so that wouldnt be to bad


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I have been hunting either Wednesdays or Thursdays, then either Sat or Sun.

I would propose Mondays, (I usually have a beer and watch Monday Night Football anyway  )

My availability has not been reliable enough to plan for, though, so whatever everyone else decides, I will just do my darndest to make it.

M-N-G's are a lot of fun, let's try to keep them going.

Kevin


----------

